# صلاة من اجل  اقرب  الاشخاص  الى قلبى



## johna&jesus (23 نوفمبر 2009)

_*اليكم    جميعا اول   مرة   ارطلب  منكم   طلب   محتاج  صلاه  كتير   اوى علشان  حبيبى  *_
_*وصحبى واغلى من اخويا *_
_*ماجد  انتو   عارفينه   هو معنا  هنا   تعبان اوى   *_
_*ارجوكم كل اللى يقدر يقوله  كلمة يقوله *_
_*وبجد  مش هعرف اعيش    من غيررررره *_
_*دا  صاحب عمرى اللى   طلعت بيه   من الدنيا *_
_*واليكم الاتى *_
_*الهى   ومخلصى   وحبيبى   وابويا  وكل ما لى فى هذه الحياه   اعلم انى لا استحق*_
_*ان اقف امامك  ولكنى اطلب اليك ان تقف بجوار  هذا الجميل الذى لا يعرف قيمتة سوا  من يعرفة  الهى ارجوك  اقبل   صلاه كل من  يدخل وكون معه   ومد له يديك الرقيقة  بالشفاء*_​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 نوفمبر 2009)

ربنا يكون معاه ويشفيه من كل تعب 
وتفضلوا سوا دايما​


----------



## النهيسى (24 نوفمبر 2009)

_آميـــــــــــــــــين

شكـــــــــــــرا

جــــدا



الرب يسوع معااكم
​_


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*ربنا يشفية ويمد ايدة لية بالشفا ويفرح احبائة واسرتة ويتمجد معاة بالشفا
ويبارك في صداقتكم وتدوم للابد​*


----------



## kalimooo (25 نوفمبر 2009)

الرب يشفيه

ويد له يد المساعدة

سلام المسيح وشفائه معه..


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 نوفمبر 2009)

ربنا يكون معاه ويقومه بالسلامه​


----------



## magedrn (28 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لكل واحد رد على الطلب واشكره من كل قلبى
واشكر اخوى وصاحبى حبيبى قلبى جون اللى قدم الطلب دا
لان انا بفضل صلواتكم نشكر ربنا بقيت احسن من الاول بكتيروربنا سمع صلاة
كل واحد صلى لى.
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
اخوكم محتاج لصلواتكم اخوكم ماااااااجد.
الحاضر الغايب فى وسطكم


                           توقيع المجروح دائما
                           ملك الاحزان​


----------



## candy shop (28 نوفمبر 2009)

يارب ابنك ماجد مريض ومحتاجلك

مد ايدك يارب واشفيه 

احنا ملناش غيرك انت يارب 

انت الشافى انت الطبيب 

بصلوات جميع القديسين وعلى رأسهم ام النور يارب اسمع واستجب
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (28 نوفمبر 2009)

حبيبى ومخلصى يسوع
مد ايديك بالشفاء لابنك
انت متقدرش تشوفه تعبان 
هو محتاج ليك يارب قومه من تعبه
المس كل الامه وحولها لفرح وسلام
بشفاعة ام النور والباباكيرلس ومارجرجس .أمين​


----------



## zezza (28 نوفمبر 2009)

ربى و الهى يسوع المسيح 
نطلب منك يا سيدنا الوقوف مع اخونا ماجد و شفائه مد ايديك يا رب و اشفيه و فرح قلب حبايبه بيه
استجيب يا رب صلواتنا بشفاعة ام النور و مارجرجس و جميع مصاف القديسيين و الملائكة 
امين​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أبريل 2010)

_*امين  ربنا يعوضكم جميعاااااااااااااا*_​


----------

